# Magic hat road trip-VERY pic heavy



## blafiriravt (Oct 22, 2011)

More coming, lol. Just needed clear a couple pages of photo bucket.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 22, 2011)

Can I ask what a artifactory is?


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 22, 2011)

Maple soda, never even seen that before...Great photos...


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 22, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Can I ask what a artifactory is?



Magic Hat is a very "your own way" brand. They have their own expressions, Artifactory being one of them. It basically means gift shop/brewing factory in one word. Part of the brewery is actually a gift shop. Very cool brand, and a great atmosphere. Kind of twisted and different, I love it. 



dalano73 said:


> Maple soda, never even seen that before...Great photos...



Haha. To be honest, I never have until today. It was very tasty.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Very cool! Thank's for sharing


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 22, 2011)

My pleasure


----------



## jackrat (Oct 22, 2011)

I love that spiral staircase!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 22, 2011)

looks like a good time!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wait, is the Maple soda a normal thing for your area?

Have you heard of Spruce Beer soda?


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 23, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> Wait, is the Maple soda a normal thing for your area?
> 
> Have you heard of Spruce Beer soda?



Yes, it's a pretty normal thing here. We have maple flavored everything, lol. I found maple food combinations I would have never even dreamed up myself. Like maple mustard and jelly, very weird. UFO actually makes a maple beer as well. I have actually seen spruce beer soda before, but was afraid to try it.


----------

